# Naja, die Höllander eben!



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2017)

*...mein erster Gedanke...ARIEN ROBBEN !!*


----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2017)

Da singen wir wieder.... ohne Holland fahr´n wir zur WM


----------



## Suedoldenburger (12 Okt. 2017)

Solche Fußball-Schwachmaten sollte man sofort zum Arbeitsamt schicken


----------



## Crippler (12 Okt. 2017)

Komisch, dass sich alle Welt wundert.

Die Elftal hat an mehr Weltmeisterschaften nicht teilgenommen (von '58 bis '70 4x in Folge nicht), als teilgenommen. Also alles normal.


----------



## comatron (12 Okt. 2017)

Aber jedenfalls ein schöner strammer Schuss !


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2017)

Seine Mitspieler sind bestimmt stolz auf ihn gewesen...


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2017)

So sinds halt die Holländer,guten Käse könnse machen aber auf dem Spielfeld spielen sie sich meist einen Käse zusammen


----------

